# OSHA 30 hour training



## BDB (Jul 9, 2008)

Anyone have a good source for doing the OSHA 30 hour training?


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

BDB said:


> Anyone have a good source for doing the OSHA 30 hour training?


Google. 

General industry or construction?


----------



## BDB (Jul 9, 2008)

Zog said:


> Google.
> 
> General industry or construction?


Construction. I did google and found a couple but thought I would ask here for any recommendations.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

BDB said:


> Construction. I did google and found a couple but thought I would ask here for any recommendations.


I looked too and did not recognize any of those guys. The 30 hour course is pretty much the same no matter where you go, the quality of the course will vary more based on the instructor than the company. Ask for a resume and experience. 

Be wary of companies that offer all types of safety training, CPR, Forklifts, etc.... they are usually not experts but rather following a canned course they may not know much about. 

Sorry I could not help more.


----------



## ramsy (Jan 20, 2009)

I believe, the IBEW charges non-members for these classes. 

In 2003, local 441 had industry employees presenting, perhaps because they volunteered during the weekend presentations.

They brought out a local OSHA NAZI, a battle hardened field enforcer who threatened certain death, fines, and criticized most workers for failing to comply, or report violations.

The experts demonstrated fall-protection, harnesses, soil classes & geology for shoring requirements, scaffolding equipment, etc.. 

It was an amazing class, because the horror stories told later became an agonizing reality, one by one, on each subsequent jobsite. 

The glaring omission in those classes was OSHA's anonymous reporting forms, designed to protect whistle blowers identity and livelihoods. 

However, with no protocol instructing anonymous whistle blowers for later fact finding, removing the "rat" remains a simple task for violators, the most effective deterrent for whistle-blowing.


----------

